# You Know You're a Die-Hard Kindle User When...



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

... You have dreams that feature extreme close-ups of your Kindle with detail that you never noticed while awake.


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

Yeah, guess so!  LOL


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

...Someone says "Fire," and the first thing you think is "gadget," as opposed to stop, drop and roll.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

You've never before used the word "kindle" in a sentence until the gadget came out.


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

When you're reading a DTB and you glance to the upper right corner of the page looking for the clock.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

NightGoat said:


> When you're reading a DTB and you glance to the upper right corner of the page looking for the clock.


Or pressing the side of a DTB to turn the page...


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

... you press the lower right corner of the page of a paper book in order to use the dictionary.

You know that you switch back and forth between paper and Kindle books when you try to turn the page on a Kindle by lifting the right edge to look at the back of the Kindle.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Someone buys you and hands you a hard copy version of a novel and your first thought is, "I wonder if there's a Kindle version of this I can buy?"


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

balaspa said:


> Someone buys you and hands you a hard copy version of a novel


and you can't figure out how to open it.


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

balaspa said:


> Someone buys you and hands you a hard copy version of a novel and your first thought is, "I wonder if there's a Kindle version of this I can buy?"


This is so true.


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

You Know You're a Die-Hard Kindle User When...

The ship is sinking and someone says, "Women, Children and Kindles first" and you think "that makes sense."

You get the house, the children, the cat and the car in the divorce settlement but not the Kindle so you tell your lawyer to go back to the bargaining table.

You have a spare Kindle just for use in the bathroom.

You have a spare bathroom just for use with the Kindle.

You have named all your Kindles, but not your children yet.

You buy a new Kindle cover for your Kindle's one year anniversary, but you forget your wedding anniversary.

You have replacement insurance on your Kindle, but you don't have life insurance to cover you for your family.

You have your 12 step program for addictions manual on your Kindle in 12 different editions.

You ask your travel agent if she can book your vacation trip to go by the Kindle factory for a pilgrimage.

Jeff Bezos is on your Christmas card list, but the babysitter and your boss aren't.

You have any form of Kindle tattoo.

You go on vacation and remember to take your Kindle, but not your spouse.

You are a member of Kindle Boards . . .


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL! You carry 2 handbags, 1 being a smaller size, with you when you out of the house. Sometimes, women will ask me why I have 2 bags. Well, the small bag is my kindle bag, but if I don't know the person, I feel funny telling them that my kindle has it's own bag. The other bag small or medium size carries my other stuff that doesn't fit in my kindle bag. I never leave my baby, er kindle in the car. Where I go, it goes.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Toby said:


> LOL! You carry 2 handbags, 1 being a smaller size, with you when you out of the house. Sometimes, women will ask me why I have 2 bags. Well, the small bag is my kindle bag, but if I don't know the person, I feel funny telling them that my kindle has it's own bag. The other bag small or medium size carries my other stuff that doesn't fit in my kindle bag. I never leave my baby, er kindle in the car. Where I go, it goes.


Don't know about 2 bags but I did buy a special purse that will fit everything including my Kindle. It has it's own special pocket and nothing else goes in there!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

balaspa said:


> Someone buys you and hands you a hard copy version of a novel and your first thought is, "I wonder if there's a Kindle version of this I can buy?"


Someone just gave me a heavy tome about Winifred Wagner to read and I was like: "You want me to carry this on a crowded NYC subway during rush hour? Are you crazy? Is there a Kindle edition?" There isn't.


----------



## Ron (Feb 12, 2009)

When your first child is named "Kindle".


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

You're being intimate with your significant other and you accidentally call out the name you gave to your Kindle.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

NightGoat said:


> You're being intimate with your significant other and you accidentally call out the name you gave to your Kindle.


Wow!!! LMAO!!!!


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

NightGoat said:


> You're being intimate with your significant other and you accidentally call out the name you gave to your Kindle.


Finally.

We now know why you are called NightGoat.


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

You are reading a printed book and you keep mashing the side of the page where the next page button would be on the Kindle in order to change the page and it takes you a half hour to figure out why the page isn't turning  .  I have done this  .


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

jbcohen said:


> You are reading a printed book and you keep mashing the side of the page where the next page button would be on the Kindle in order to change the page and it takes you a half hour to figure out why the page isn't turning . I have done this .


Then you call Amazon CS for support for your frozen book.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

You know you're a diehard Kindle user when Amazon comes out with the Kindle Iron Maiden, and you get in line to try it out.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Ron said:


> When your first child is named "Kindle".


Okay, this wins!


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

You chew your SO out for taking the mailbox key, thus preventing you from accessing your newest Kindle accessory the moment you get home.

I don't want to wait an hour *twitch*


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

When your Kindle is included in the family portrait.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Hahahaha! Family Portrait! LOL! Everyone is so funny.


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

...You try to click on a word you don't know in a DTB and get frustrated that a definition isn't popping up.

...You learn to sew so you can make yourself a purse, because you can't find one you like that will fit your Kindle.


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

......you check to make certain your Kindle cover co-ordinates with your shoes.

......toddler grandchildren are seen as threats to the health and welfare of your Kindle.


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

You leave everything in your will to your Kindle.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

samanthawarren said:


> ...You try to click on a word you don't know in a DTB and get frustrated that a definition isn't popping up.


This....

AND

You wouldn't want to move out of the United States because Kindle isn't supported as well anywhere else.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

...You refuse to upgrade to new phone because you are convinved that Amazon will eventually release an E Ink Kindle Phone edition.

PS. I love the previous entry about sewing.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

...when you're offered free paperbacks and say no, you'd rather pay for them to have 'em on your Kindle, instead.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

You spend more money on dressing up your Kindle than you do on clothes for you children.

Your mailman has become your enabler, because he brings new Kindle skins, covers and bags.

You feel like you're cheating on your spouse because you spend hours looking at 'skins' on the internet - and quickly hide the page when he/she drifts into the room.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> You spend more money on dressing up your Kindle than you do on clothes for you children.
> 
> You feel like you're cheating on your spouse because you spend hours looking at 'skins' on the internet - and quickly hide the page when he/she drifts into the room.


Wow!! You've described me to a tee!!!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Amy Corwin said:


> ...when you're offered free paperbacks and say no, you'd rather pay for them to have 'em on your Kindle, instead.


I'm so there.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

When you get home & realize you've left your purse at the store, and your first thought is ' thank goodness I'd left my Kindle home for a change.'

When you keep trying to highlight a DTB passage by pressing the lower corner.


----------



## Evilcyber (May 17, 2011)

jbcohen said:


> You are reading a printed book and you keep mashing the side of the page where the next page button would be on the Kindle in order to change the page and it takes you a half hour to figure out why the page isn't turning . I have done this .


Not exactly for half an hour, but I felt the inclination. Seriously!


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

When you take your phone simply for the Kindle app.

When tuning out bio lecture to follow the Amazon release.

When your on KB every Tuesday Thursday at 11, which coincides with your chem class.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

When your teenage son complains that you are spending entirely way too much time on that thing!  "You spend more time reading on THAT Kindle than I do playing video games!"


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

When my daughter asked if I loved my kindle more than her. Oops.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

You're reading a paperback and wondering how much longer the charge will last
You turn a paperback round and round looking for the USB socket


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

...all of a sudden your nightmares start featuring broken Kindles.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

... you pick up the DTB you were reading and can't understand why it doesn't automatically open where you left off.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

you pick up your first DTB pleasure read in three years, and even knowing it's not on Kindle, you STILL cannot read past the first page because the book feels wrong.


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

You freak out when there's a power outage and you're very close to needing a charge...


----------



## Kubizo (Oct 2, 2011)

When a hurricane comes, you're locked in your cellar for a week and you really regret not getting the cover with built-in lamp-light


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

You find typos, scanning and formatting errors "cute" and consider them charming quirks.


----------



## iokui (Oct 22, 2011)

.. you are watching a flock of birds, and remark to a co-worker how much their flying looks like a page changing on your Kindle.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

any and all of the above


----------



## Basket lady (Aug 19, 2010)

You leave a bit early from work for the dentist, realize you forgot your Kindle (hidden under a file on your desk) and call and beg a co-worker who happens to live in the vicinity of your dentist to bring it to you on their way home from work!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Basket lady said:


> You leave a bit early from work for the dentist, realize you forgot your Kindle (hidden under a file on your desk) and call and beg a co-worker who happens to live in the vicinity of your dentist to bring it to you on their way home from work!


I soooo hear this!

Again, a reason to have multiple Kindles, one for work one for home. Here's the link for the $79 Kindle. 

Synching between devices works very well!

Betsy


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Joe Chiappetta said:


> ...Someone says "Fire," and the first thing you think is "gadget," as opposed to stop, drop and roll.


Ha!! We've gone through something similar when in a tornado warning! Laptop, netbook, Kindle, iPod Touch, removable hard drive... and then hubby has to grab his stuff too. (Plus our three little dogs - the cat comes on her own because everyone knows you can't herd a cat.) I've just kept my big gadget bag by the basement stairs so that I only have a few things to shove inside. All of our emergency stuff is already in the basement. (Flashlights, hand crank radio, blankets, etc.)


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

When someone throws away blue jeans and you think that would make good material for a Kindle cover.

When you won't go to your own retirement dinner because you always eat alone so you won't be disturbed while reading your Kindle.

When you hear someone's house has burned down and trying to be helpful you say, "You know Amazon has all of your books you bought backed up!"

When you buy books in languages you can't read just to see if the font is different.

When you camp out at a bookstore all night to get a software update and you are surprised you are the only one.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

you preordered a fire and a touch even though your k3 is fine, just because they are the new toys coming out....groceries are overrated anyway. when a frien asked why both? the answer is because i can, and they are there. kind of like climbing the mountain i guess...


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

When you sit down at a cafe to eat, realize you forgot you Kindle, and decide you weren't really hungry anyways.  Not eating gives you time to go home and get your Kindle before work.

When you wake up in the middle of the night and immediately reach for your Kindle instead of your lover.

When you ditch your girlfriends so you can sit and have cocktails by yourself and read.

When the highlight of your week is the new release preorder hitting your Kindle at 2 am.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

When you stop buying your reading material at garage and book sales!


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

This happened to me, you go to use your cell phone and it is dead, you charged your kindle and forgot to charge your cell phone.


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

You all are going to think me strange when I say this but I have done this:

When your blackberry rings and you reach over and answer the kindle.


----------



## Stormy (May 24, 2010)

geniebeanie said:


> This happened to me, you go to use your cell phone and it is dead, you charged your kindle and forgot to charge your cell phone.


I have done this...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

geniebeanie said:


> This happened to me, you go to use your cell phone and it is dead, you charged your kindle and forgot to charge your cell phone.


Well, I've done that too. . .but it has nothing to do with the Kindle. It happened before I had one. I just don't use the cell phone that often so I will often go to use it and find it flat. I actually do better now that I have the Kindle as the charging cord is conveniently placed and they both can use the same one.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

you always have at least a couple of USB cables, a charger (preferably with two or more USB outlets), and a power pack capable of topping off your phone, tablet, and Kindle in your purse (along with your phone, tablet and Kindle).


----------



## pahiker (Feb 27, 2010)

When you go camping and the most important thing on your "to pack" list is the kindle charger.

When you get mad at your daughter for taking the flashlight out of your bag and not returning it because you can't read your kindle at an outdoor concert.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pahiker said:


> When you get mad at your daughter for taking the flashlight out of your bag and not returning it because you can't read your kindle at an outdoor concert.


This is why I will soon have not one but three backlit backup devices to read Kindle books on.  (iPad, i'Touch, Fire.) One of them will be with me at all times, in addition to the K.

Betsy


----------



## Stormy (May 24, 2010)

pahiker said:


> When you go camping and the most important thing on your "to pack" list is the kindle charger.
> 
> When you get mad at your daughter for taking the flashlight out of your bag and not returning it because you can't read your kindle at an outdoor concert.


That's what the lighted covers are for!


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

You trudge outside in the middle of a snowstorm with your Kindle so you can charge it up in the car because your power is out.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

First thing on the list when the hurricane warnings are up is the Kindle charge. Everything else takes second place.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

... you have a panic attack after realizing that you left your kindle at work and have to go a WHOLE NIGHT without it. Even though there are plenty of books around to read, it's just not worth the effort to actually have to HOLD a book open and TURN the pages.


----------



## pahiker (Feb 27, 2010)

Stormy said:


> That's what the lighted covers are for!


I have an old K2! No lighted covers when I bought mine. I have a new Kindle Touch on order with a lighted kindle case though.


----------

